# Koinichiwa



## Medicineman (Sep 12, 2006)

Just bowing in and saying hello.


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..From what part of the world do you hail from???


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Tell us a little about yourself!


----------



## MSTCNC (Sep 12, 2006)

:asian:

Welcome to MT, Michael!

An Airbrush artist, eh? Hmm... I'll keep that in mind... do you do cars and things like that... or t-shirts, license plates, and such?

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, MedicineMan


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Salute back atchya!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2006)

&#36814;&#25509;   yíng ji&#275;   

&#20320;&#22909;      n&#464; h&#462;o


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  happy posting.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Medicineman (Sep 12, 2006)

I airbrush Cars, Bikes, Signs, Murals no clothes.  I live in Athol Massachusetts.  Student of Sensei Bonk.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------

